# Small British Airline - Bust



## GBNorman (Feb 19, 2019)

The Manchester Guardian reports that a regional airline, Flybmi, has collapsed and has sought Administration (Bankruptcy Protection):

https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/feb/16/flybmi-collapses-blaming-brexit-uncertainty

This airline is the remnants of British Midland which was merged with British Airways several years ago.

It cartainly appears that Her Majesty expects a company "in Administration" to clearly delineate "what you got". In this case "not much";

https://www.flybmi.com/en

Fair Use (Guardian):



> The British airline Flybmi has gone bust, cancelling all flights with immediate effect and blaming Brexit as the main cause of its collapse.
> 
> The company, which employs 376 staff and operates more than 600 flights a week, said it faced “several difficulties” in recent weeks including spikes in fuel and carbon costs, the latter arising from the EU’s recent decision to exclude UK airlines from full participation in the Emissions Trading Scheme.
> 
> “Current trading and future prospects have also been seriously affected by the uncertainty created by the Brexit process, which has led to our inability to secure valuable flying contracts in Europe and lack of confidence around bmi’s ability to continue flying between destinations in Europe,” the airline said in a statement.


----------

